# Looking for hunting lease/club



## sp12006 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm currently looking for a possible club/lease for 2015. It needs to be in the henry/jasper/butts/newton area. If anyone has any info, please email me at Scott.penn@me.com or text at 478-258-5857.


----------

